# SATA DVD-RW = spontaneous reboot! WTF? [SOLVED...sorta]

## nickiank

Hi, been wrestling with getting SATA DVD-RW working with post 2.6.18 kernels for some time now. For a time, I thought it was just getting spec'ing the wrong kernel options due to the post-2.6.18 changes w/ regards to SATA support. Then I thought it might be my drive (Plextor PX-716SA), so I just swapped it for a Samsung SH-S203B...no go. 

Other relevant hardware before I forget: proc is AMD64-X2 4200+, motherboard is ASUS A8N-E.

What's weird is I don't think it could be my motherboard's SATA controller, because my SATA harddrives work without a hitch. 

What's even *more* bizarre is that when I try to mount, read, or pretty much anything else other than eject with media in the drive, my machine just REBOOTS. No output to stderr or anything.

I can read/write to either drive under 2.6.18. No go on anything more recent, and I've recently tried 2.6.22-r6 to see if there wasn't some bugfix --nothing. So: what am I getting wrong in the kernel config? I haven't been able to track down any other instances of this happening and it's driving me batty. Sure, I could drop back to 2.6.18, but the more recent kernels seem to support my mobo's temperature sensors better, just seem more well-organized in terms of config options, have better RTC support, etc. And rebooting every time I need to read/burn optical media seems mighty lame.

seemingly relevant extract (block devices, scsi, etc.) from device drivers section of my /usr/src/linux/.config:

```

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

```

seemingly-relevant dmesg output (with Samsung drive currently in machine; Plextor's out of the machine since this afternoon):

```

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000620480 ctl 0xffffc200006204a0 bmdma 0x000000000001d800 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000620580 ctl 0xffffc200006205a0 bmdma 0x000000000001d808 irq 22

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B, SB01, max UDMA/100

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B  SB01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata2: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFF, hw segs 127

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x caddy

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: Using ADMA mode

```

Please advise for any other info which may be helpful, and thanks in advance for your advice/suggestions.

EDIT: ASUS A8N-E is based around NVIDIA nForce4Ultra chipset, which apparently uses CK804 SATA controllers. gentoo-wiki.com's SATA howto (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_SATA) reports "issues" with this chipset in > 2.6.19, but again, weird that my other SATA hardware works fine. Their guide for coping doesn't seem to do me any good for the optical drive, though...

-NickLast edited by nickiank on Mon Nov 12, 2007 2:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nickiank

Still haven't managed to make any progress. Have noted that K3B can identify that a disc is in the drive, even to the point of identifying the type of disc. But any attempt to actually mount a disc results in a spontaneous reboot.

Anyone?

----------

## mackerel

I also had to enable scsi generic support to be able to read cd/dvd's (found it on some post).

I have a an8 sli, so it should be similar.

----------

## boris_qd

I have the same problems with spontaneous reboots - mine happen when I try connect the third sata device (/dev/sdc) - be it a usb stick, mp3 player, a sony mini disk player, or my backup harddrive.  I don't see any errors in any of the log files.

I tried upgrading to the latest kernel with no luck

```

abak@ladybug ~ $ uname -a

Linux ladybug 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 #2 SMP Sat Oct 13 14:29:15 CEST 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

I have similar hardware 

```

ladybug abak # lspci

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)

```

Here's more information.

```

abak@ladybug ~ $ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 (root@ladybug) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #2 SMP Sat Oct 13 14:29:15 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 000000007fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff3000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1151MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5300

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 524272) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   524272

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   524272

On node 0 totalpages: 524272

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2303 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 292593 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F91C0, 0014 (r0 Nvidia)

ACPI: RSDT 7FFF3040, 0038 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 7FFF3180, 63F4 (r1 NVIDIA AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 7FFF0000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 7FFF9680, 020C (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW        1  LTP        1)

ACPI: SRAT 7FFF9900, 00A0 (r1 AMD    HAMMER          1 AMD         1)

ACPI: MCFG 7FFF9A00, 003C (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC 7FFF95C0, 0072 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:11 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:11 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 520177

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb1 udev

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0474000 soft=c046c000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2412.379 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2072352k/2097088k available (2481k kernel code, 23456k reserved, 634k data, 348k init, 1179584k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 704 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0410000 - 0xc0467000   ( 348 kB)

      .data : 0xc036c62f - 0xc040af44   ( 634 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc036c62f   (2481 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4826.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=2413068)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000003

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(2) -> Core 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000001 00000000 00000003

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 13k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ stepping 01

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0475000 soft=c046d000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4824.05 BogoMIPS (lpj=2412026)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000003

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000001 00000000 00000003

CPU1: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ stepping 01

Total of 2 processors activated (9650.18 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=2000

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf3fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf4000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fe900000-fe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: fea00000-feafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fe800000-fe8fffff

  PREFETCH window: fe700000-fe7fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fe600000-fe6fffff

  PREFETCH window: fe500000-fe5fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fe400000-fe4fffff

  PREFETCH window: fe300000-fe3fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: f4000000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2366k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1192437344.479:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0e.0

Boot video device is 0000:05:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfb00-0xfb07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfb08-0xfb0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 53073U6, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST3200822A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 60030432 sectors (30735 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=59554/16/63, UDMA(66)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 348k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 16, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 17, io mem 0xfebff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00 as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

libata version 2.21 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 3.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: Using ADMA mode

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf888c480 ctl 0xf888c4a0 bmdma 0x0001f600 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf888c580 ctl 0xf888c5a0 bmdma 0x0001f608 irq 18

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-6: WDC WD3200JD-22KLB0, 08.05J08, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAC, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200JD-22K 08.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata1: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata2: bounce limit 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, segment boundary 0xFFFFFFFF, hw segs 61

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: Using ADMA mode

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf888e480 ctl 0xf888e4a0 bmdma 0x0001f100 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf888e580 ctl 0xf888e5a0 bmdma 0x0001f108 irq 19

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: hdb1: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572860

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572862

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4310458

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4310451

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4310450

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4310416

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4310421

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4310448

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572900

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4310419

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572899

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4310426

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4309426

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572898

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572886

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572883

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572881

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572880

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572890

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572884

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572893

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572877

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572892

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572895

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572891

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572882

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572888

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572879

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572887

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572897

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572878

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572894

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572876

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572885

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572889

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572896

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572875

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572873

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572871

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572872

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572870

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572869

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2572858

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4000979

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4702253

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4702251

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4702250

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4702249

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4702237

EXT3-fs: hdb1: 49 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport_pc 00:09: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:7125 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50748 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46844

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

i2c /dev entries driver

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:47:07 PDT 2007

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (8192 buckets, 65536 max)

w83627hf: Found W83627THF chip at 0x290

w83627hf w83627hf.656: Reading VID from GPIO5

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -175386890 ns)

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

abak@ladybug ~ $

```

And the ata kernel config stuff

```

ladybug abak # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i ata

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_ATA=m

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=m

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=m

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI=m

CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5520=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5530=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5535=m

CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS=m

CONFIG_PATA_EFAR=m

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=m

CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP=m

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=m

CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=m

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=m

CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX=m

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=m

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=m

CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=m

CONFIG_PATA_NS87410=m

CONFIG_PATA_OPTI=m

CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA=m

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=m

CONFIG_PATA_QDI=m

CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS=m

CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000=m

CONFIG_PATA_SC1200=m

CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=m

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB=m

CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

```

and

```

ladybug abak # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  193252  17

w83627hf               14164  0

hwmon_vid               2048  1 w83627hf

eeprom                  4752  0

ipt_recent              5720  1

xt_tcpudp               2368  2

nf_conntrack_ipv4      11340  3

xt_state                1728  3

nf_conntrack           31880  2 nf_conntrack_ipv4,xt_state

iptable_filter          2048  1

snd_seq_oss            22272  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3904  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                31760  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4812  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            30112  0

snd_mixer_oss          12480  1 snd_pcm_oss

ip_tables               9572  1 iptable_filter

x_tables                8004  4 ipt_recent,xt_tcpudp,xt_state,ip_tables

nvidia               6827220  24

agpgart                19156  1 nvidia

snd_rtctimer            2272  0

rtc                     9240  1 snd_rtctimer

i2c_dev                 5380  0

cpufreq_ondemand        5964  1

cpufreq_conservative     4744  0

powernow_k8             9280  1

freq_table              2208  2 cpufreq_ondemand,powernow_k8

processor              18120  1 powernow_k8

i2c_nforce2             4288  0

k8temp                  4032  0

i2c_core               13632  4 eeprom,nvidia,i2c_dev,i2c_nforce2

hwmon                   2052  2 w83627hf,k8temp

snd_intel8x0           23452  4

snd_ac97_codec         71396  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1664  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                43844  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              14468  4 snd_seq,snd_rtctimer,snd_pcm

snd                    29988  15 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6792  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

pcspkr                  2176  0

parport_pc             28836  0

parport                22856  1 parport_pc

forcedeth              36680  0

sg                     23324  0

floppy                 45476  0

nfs                    90368  0

lockd                  46920  1 nfs

sunrpc                114044  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   144364  0

dm_mirror              16128  0

dm_mod                 37184  1 dm_mirror

scsi_wait_scan          1088  0

pdc_adma                6148  0

sata_mv                13832  0

ata_piix               10180  0

ahci                   15172  0

sata_qstor              6468  0

sata_vsc                6020  0

sata_uli                5060  0

sata_sis                6468  0

pata_sis                9412  1 sata_sis

sata_sx4                9796  0

sata_nv                13828  2

sata_via                8196  0

sata_svw                5316  0

sata_sil24             10308  0

sata_sil                7880  0

sata_promise            8644  0

libata                 77812  16 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,pata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16712  0

ohci1394               27184  0

ieee1394               56440  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9472  0

usbhid                 20512  0

ohci_hcd               15940  0

uhci_hcd               18252  0

usb_storage            55872  0

libusual                7248  1 usb_storage

hid                    21504  1 usbhid

ehci_hcd               23692  0

usbcore                85768  8 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,libusual,ehci_hcd

```

----------

## nickiank

 *mackerel wrote:*   

> I also had to enable scsi generic support to be able to read cd/dvd's (found it on some post).
> 
> I have a an8 sli, so it should be similar.

 

I've tried with scsi generic on as well as off; same behavior. boris_qd's similar issues makes me wonder if there are still issues with CK804 support. I guess it's time to do the rounds again and look for more reports of CK804 SATA issues in the last few kernels. Times like this I wish Gentoo had a more substantial userbase...seems a crapshoot to find people using the same hardware sometimes...

Anyone out there have a SATA optical drive and CK804 working properly together with 2.6.19 or later?

----------

## boris_qd

I was thinking the problem is with the sata_nv driver for the ck804 - not necessarily having to do with optical disks.  I seem to have more problems the more items i have using that driver.

----------

## nickiank

Understood...that's what I was sort of implying by the mention of "CK804 SATA issues". I only asked about the optical thing specifically in the unlikely event that they're exclusive issues with somewhat similar symptoms.  :Smile: 

UPDATE: I've finally had a free moment to check, and I do *not* encounter any problems when reading/writing to USB-connected flash drives, iPods, etc. It's *just* the optical drive in my case.

----------

## nickiank

Via http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/841545, found a mention of CK804 chipsets having trouble with ATAPI devices when greater than 4GB RAM is present in system. This refers in turn to coverage of the bug at https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=351451

Thought it was interesting as my machine has 4GB RAM (which do in fact test okay under memtest), so I read through and tried suggested approaches in various combinations 'til I got one that worked, then stripped away the different options until I isolated what (for me) proved to be the actual fix.

That fix is as follows: adding "mem=3000M" via kernel command line for kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 actually allows me to mount discs normally. It's a bit of a pisser not to have access to as much RAM, but 3GB or so is plenty still for most of the work I'm doing these days. Hopefully a proper fix will come down the line soon (still not fixed in 2.6.23-gentoo-r1).   :Confused: 

----------

## anaximander

i have a similar hardware and got the same kind of dmesg output.

your fix also works for me!!

after adding "mem=3000M" to the kernel boot line all works fine! 

thx

----------

## pa1983

I have the same problem whit CK804 and optical drives. i use 2.6.19 kernel. No newer will work. My IDE burner broke so I replaced it whit a sata one and got all this problems.

Mabey I get my self a IDE one insted or a sata kontroller card. I dont know.

----------

